# Cycnoches Wine Delight



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2015)

“JEM” FCC/OAS (Cycnoches lehmannii x Mormodes sinuata) Good blooming this year. It smells like cherry jam.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2015)

Sounds like a winner, thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2015)

This must be a good year for this orchid. Don's photos
of his plant was quite nice too.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 20, 2015)

What a beauty!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2015)

Impressive color!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 20, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 20, 2015)

I love this hybrid. Very pretty. 
Mine flowered in September. 
I was hoping it would flower again, but nope. 
All the leaves are gone now and I'm going to reduce watering.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 20, 2015)

probably coloured like cherry jam as well - great colour


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I love this hybrid. Very pretty.
> Mine flowered in September.
> I was hoping it would flower again, but nope.
> All the leaves are gone now and I'm going to reduce watering.



I've already reduced watering, and as the leaves drop, I'll stop watering completely until new growth with 3" roots next Spring. That's what Fred Clarke recommends.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 21, 2015)

True. But my last cycnoches rotted after the new growth was more than half way mature. I was so upset because I loved flowers on that one.
That was years ago. 

I finally got some more (3, wine delight and two new hybrids from Fred) and rather worried about rots now.
Hopefully no, but will see next year. 

How long have you had it?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 21, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I love this hybrid. Very pretty.
> Mine flowered in September.
> I was hoping it would flower again, but nope.
> All the leaves are gone now and I'm going to reduce watering.



If all the leaves are gone it should get NO water.

I love all Catasetinae! Growing them has really renewed my love for orchids. 
I can smell this one now  I hope to see more posts in the future!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> True. But my last cycnoches rotted after the new growth was more than half way mature. I was so upset because I loved flowers on that one.
> That was years ago.
> 
> I finally got some more (3, wine delight and two new hybrids from Fred) and rather worried about rots now.
> ...



They rot when they are given water when they don't want it -- as they are going dormant and while they are dormant.

I think I've had this for 4 years. It has bloomed before, but this is the best one so far.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 21, 2015)

Very nice, Dot. 
Catasetinae never behave for me. They either refuse to go dormant or break out of it way too early.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 22, 2015)

No, mine rotted when the new growth was very large. 
I said half mature. It had 8 leaves, basically all the leaves it would have for that season, just not have fattened up the pb yet.
Then there was this ugly brown rot at its base which also had lots of its own roots, of course.

I actually water my cycnoches during the winter and had no problems.
Just not as often, like once every other week. I did so because the pb was getting wrinkly. I hate wrinkly pb on any plants. It perked up nicely with occasional watering like that.

Tony- I find that these plants sometimes lose leaves and sometimes not.
I actually see spectrum of it. Some lose them all by fall or winter. Others will lose just some leaves but not all. Usually if you stop watering completely for a while, then they usually eventually give up. What are they going to do without water anyway? hahaha

I have one in bud for the second time. I will post pictures when open. It was female last time, and I think it's male this time. yay!!!
and I have another one that is a very ill-behaving one. It spikes but never flowered yet. It is on its third spike, and it's dying again.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovely. And great photos.


----------

